
Micromanager Horror Stories - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/2017/07/22/538592692/keep-detailed-records-of-every-minute-and-other-micromanager-horror-stories
======
warrenm
Are there any _NON_ horror stories of micronanagers?

